# Adaptors fro .22 lr in bigger guns



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Been seeing a lot more adapters for shooting .22lr in .45's, .32 in .308, 30-06, and today I saw one to shoot .410 out of a .12 ga. in the Firequest cat.

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/sear...owse&k=.22+lr+

and

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/sear...2+apc&a=browse

and

http://www.firequest.com/cgi-ss/cgiw...b2e695125ecc31

Can't see where they would be very accurate.
Anyone tried them?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

My buddy has .32 adapter for his 06 and swears by it for quiet varmint control.Don't see how a .22 would be accurate unless there are also barrel inserts?I bought a 45/70 adapter with inserts for dbl barrel 12,but never owned a dbl so sold it,now I'm looking for dbl12,go figure


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I bought a .22 LR converter for my .222 at least 25 years ago. No problem with accuracy since the barrel is close to the same size. Actually looks just like a fired cartridge. Some of the bigger ones are inserts equal to the length of a fair-sized pistol. If a certain bullet can be accurate in a pistol of that length, then it should also be accurate when fired with a converter.

Martin


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I've got a Spikes Tactical .22LR conversion for my AR that works very well even with my Colt's 1:7 twist.

Years ago I had a Lee Shaver conversion for my Shiloh .45-100 that was a .22LR barrel liner, held in place with foam ear plugs that was remarkably accurate. I used it for off-hand practice and off âsticksâ it would hold about 1â at 100 yards using Eley match ammo. I sold it when I had a dedicated .22LR built to match my silhouette rifle.

Chuck


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Don't see how a .22 would be accurate unless there are also* barrel inserts*?


Many of the ones for shotguns (single shots and Doubles) do have their own barrels.

A lot of the others are just a chamber, and wont be very accurate


----------



## pred (Aug 10, 2008)

I want to know where I can get a conversion to make a 12 gauge into a 45/70 ! ! ! ! 
Peter


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

pred said:


> I want to know where I can get a conversion to make a 12 gauge into a 45/70 ! ! ! !
> Peter



There you go:

http://www.mcace.com/shotguninserts.htm


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Put that site on my desktop,thanks Bearfoot..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

zant said:


> Put that site on my desktop,thanks Bearfoot..



You might want to research chamber pressures before you shoot a lot of rounds in a conversion like that.

A 45/70 has twice the pressure as a standard 12 Ga load, and it's one of the lightest of the pistol cartridges

An average 12 Ga is about 11,000 PSI, and a 45/70 is about 28,000 PSI

http://www.lasc.us/SAAMIMaxPressure.htm


----------

